# 10m Flechette Paper Punching



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm making an effort to get as good with these as I am with rounds so I'm doing a little 10m target practice. You have to start somewhere and I think that getting a solid foundation with this kind of practice will help me build a solid foundation for the more 3-D oriented shooting that I want these for. This is more or less the same way I got proficient with round ammo, a lot of shooting at mostly standard targets. I used a lot of cans back then but shooting cans with the flechettes is hard on them (the cans and the darts  ) so I'm using paper and a leather flipper. I'm going to get more foam balls to chase around the yard, too.

These darts are where I'm at right now. I haven't shot but a handful of rounds in almost a month :drinkup:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks MJ for posting all these vids on your flechette ventures, experiments, and alterations. I like the mini starship in this vid.

What are you using to make the knob on the end of the flechette, you hold onto with the pouch?

Thanks in advance for your following commentary.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the interest, Ray!

There's a locknut on the end of the shaft covered with theratube.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

The mini starship is pretty pimp. It is cool to see your work with this ammo. It doesn't really appeal to me to try, but I very much enjoy seeing how others(pretty much just you) get along with it.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, wing nuts on a threaded shaft. How cool is that. What are you using for tips? I know arrow broad heads are getting expensive. May have to go to Lowes and mess around for a little while. Thanks for sharing Ash. Too cool.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Keep at it, MJ!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Really like the setup you are using. You will have to show how your flights are made.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

Is there any advantage or disadvantage in using a standard fork slingshot to shoot darts.?

I made a stickshot dart shooter based on the Filipino Pana but I haven't perfected the darts yet.

I know how to make the darts style I want, I just haven't got the tools or time to do it yet.

IMy Pana worked well for 3 shots until my dart broke.


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool idea, I like it.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Brilliant! I've trying to work out how to do this for a while. Seeing it in action answered all my questions. Off to get a bunch of 1/4" all-thread and a hand full of wingnuts.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

TSM said:


> Brilliant! I've trying to work out how to do this for a while. Seeing it in action answered all my questions. Off to get a bunch of 1/4" all-thread and a hand full of wingnuts.


Cool, let me know how it works for you!


----------

